
New 10,000 Acre Urban Nature District for Dallas Larger Than Central Park - misnamed
http://weburbanist.com/2016/12/17/trinity-river-park-huge-new-10000-acre-urban-nature-district-for-dallas/
======
DoodleBuggy
Ambitious, glad to see this in Dallas. Urban parks are great, all cities
should have them.

The best are usually those left to be in their natural state, Phoenix South
Mountains, Foothills in Los Altos, and Sanitas and the Flatirons in Boulder
are good examples. Takes a lot of foresight to leave a large swath of land
undeveloped though.

------
zaque1213
This is fantastic! I'm looking forward to following this projects progress. I
lived in Dallas for a while and loved the way the city integrates green space
into the urban landscape. I'm not surprised that Dallas would be the city to
take on a project of this scope.

